
Verstory – find the latest release of pretty much anything - acoustep
http://verstory.com/
======
acoustep
A little side project we've built in a few days that will hopefully be useful
to some of you.

After speaking with clients, we found it cumbersome to keep visiting each of
the developer sites when we wanted to know what the latest version of a CMS or
Framework was, and when it had been released. So, we decided to build Verstroy
so that everything is accessible quick and easy in a single place.

There's still a lot of tools we need to add but we would love some feedback.
Let us know if you feel there are any entries that you think should be added
as a priority.

